# Female peacock ID help!!!



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

First of all... is it a HE or SHE??
is it a really bad quality male or a decent female..?
My brother bought it from local fish store while i was gone to college..
he put it in my malawi/tang mix tank not even knowing the risks!!
Please help ID her/him!!
http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy10 ... 1284271401
http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy10 ... 1284271401


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like a sunshine peacock to me. Not sure though


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

It looks very similar to my female Aulonocara Maylandi. Not saying thats what it is but it does look similar. :lol:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Kerricko said:


> It looks very similar to my female Aulonocara Maylandi. Not saying thats what it is but it does look similar. :lol:


you could say that about most female Aulonocara :?

Looks female thou I suppose there could be an outside chance of being a very subdominant male. Depends on how big it is.

It is most likely related to "stuartgranti maleri", a "Yellow" Peacock, or could be the line bred so called "Red". They are bred for mass market. Near impossible to guess if it is pure.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

noki
you could say that about most female Aulonocara :?
.[/quote said:


> I thought that may be the case.. thats why I was :lol: .....


----------



## Ant-man (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm going to have to dissagree with everyone on this. I say deffinately male. Looks like it might only be pushing 3 inches. But it is getting a little color and has a point to the dorsal and anal fins, which I've only seen males do. So I think you either have a very sub-dominant male or a juvie that just hasn't reached potential yet :thumb: of course unless it was harshly hormoned to get that way to begin with. But usually hormoned fish will lose all the blue in their face after a couple months if they are female


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ant-man said:


> I'm going to have to dissagree with everyone on this. I say deffinately male. Looks like it might only be pushing 3 inches. But it is getting a little color and has a point to the dorsal and anal fins, which I've only seen males do. So I think you either have a very sub-dominant male or a juvie that just hasn't reached potential yet :thumb: of course unless it was harshly hormoned to get that way to begin with. But usually hormoned fish will lose all the blue in their face after a couple months if they are female


its about 3.5~4 inches right now..
Don't males have more pointy dorsal and anal fins??
its fins looks pretty round compared to the male otopharnyx lithobates i have, which are about the same size as it.


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you for all the replies!  
I guess I'll have to check its bottom next time i do a water change. haha
I sometimes wonder if its not coloring up because i feed them wrong food..
I feed them brine shrimps about 2 times a day..
is that okay? 
what do you guys feed your cichlids?


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a female that looks just like that and it's a Red Peacock

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9022/dsc6742d.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You won't be able to get a 100% accurate ID of this female.


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

3kgtchic said:


> I have a female that looks just like that and it's a Red Peacock
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9022/dsc6742d.jpg


it does look EXACTLY like her! haha
has she hold yet?


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> You won't be able to get a 100% accurate ID of this female.


haha gyea..
but at least now im confirmed that its a female! lol


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

joshdo7 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > You won't be able to get a 100% accurate ID of this female.
> ...


Confirmed? A young male looks exactly the same. But if the fish is 3" or more the likelyhood of it being a female is all the more likely.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

You could always just wait a while and see what the sex is, not as fun that way i guess.

It wouldn't surprise me if it's male, and a stuartgranti as noki suggests.

If so, tankmates culd well determine it's 'colouring up' time and it definitely wouldn't be the first juvie peacock to have it's fins 'shaped' by the nipping of dominant tankmates.
As for for it looking 'exactly' like a particularly species female- that is a very bad case of tunnel visionIMO


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had mine since it was 1.5" and it's 3.25" now and the same color.... little darker and yes she has held.


----------



## Ant-man (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry guys( or girls), I'm still going with male. Funny thing is my female red looks exactly the same as the one in your pic 3k, and mine shows a little color also. But those fins look the same as my females. Very rounded with no point< and no blue in the face. But josh's does have a pretty good point on the anal and dorsal more so than a female, and not being a dominant male, and still not hitting any displaying stage in life, the fins haven't gotten very long yet. almost all of my male fish maybe started getting pointy fins but really didnt get the long and flowing pointed fins till they bursted into color and then their fins grew a bunch within a month or so. :thumb: Maybe its just my opinion but I think you will write back in a few months and tell me I was right


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ant-man said:


> sorry guys( or girls), I'm still going with male. Funny thing is my female red looks exactly the same as the one in your pic 3k, and mine shows a little color also. But those fins look the same as my females. Very rounded with no point< and no blue in the face. But josh's does have a pretty good point on the anal and dorsal more so than a female, and not being a dominant male, and still not hitting any displaying stage in life, the fins haven't gotten very long yet. almost all of my male fish maybe started getting pointy fins but really didnt get the long and flowing pointed fins till they bursted into color and then their fins grew a bunch within a month or so. :thumb: Maybe its just my opinion but I think you will write back in a few months and tell me I was right


haha!
I REALLY HELLA hope so.. haha
but he/she don't seem to grow that much in size. 
while my lithobates grew 2 inches, he/she grew .5 inches.
And He/she is not territorial at all! not shy, but so mild and calm. 
well.. if this helps, i started feeding him/her the vividcolor spirulina flakes from O.S.I.


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

uh.... guys.
i came back from college for a weekend to find out it is a SHE, and she is holding...  
i think she kinda flirted with my dominant male otopharnyx lithobate.... :roll: 
I don't know what i should do..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm do not buy unlabelled Aulonocara again and put it down to experience. :wink: 
Let her spit in the tank and fry be eaten (prob easier on you than having to cull the hybrids).

All the best James


----------

